# How Much Do Your Meds Cost??



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

First thread Yay!!

After reading a few threads i was shocked as to how much people pay for there meds. I'm curious as to what people pay around the world.

So people, post what a months worth of meds cost you. I'll supply a link to a currency converter.

http://www.xe.com/ucc/

Post all replies in US dollars so we have a standard unit of measure

I'll go first:

Lexapro 20mg - $5.22

Xanax .25mg - $9.13


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

30mg of Parogen (generic of Seroxat) x 30= $6,75 (with government dotation)


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

All meds around 10 dollar or something.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

fluoxetine 20mg x 30 0.6$(without insurance)
selegiline 5mg x 30 2.2$(without insurance)
all the meds are generic here.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

lol in the end this is just a thread where the whole world makes Americans jalous.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> lol in the end this is just a thread where the whole world makes Americans jalous.


Haha, some of the meds I've gotten prescribed are dirt cheap though like clonazepam, fluoxetine, and mirtazapine, each under $10. Bupropion was $20, one of the reasons I stopped taking it.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

98 50mg pills cost me around 15$. Generic zoloft is what I'm taking.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Paxil 20mg = $2
Zyprexa 10mg = $2
Dilaudid 16mg = $2
Fentanyl 25mcg/h = $2
Xanax 2mg = $2
Klonopin 2mg = $2


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

$17.00 for 20mg of Celexa per month.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

No insurance here, so I'm up **** creek.

Ambien CR = 148.00 for a month


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Out of my pocket: $0.

Out of the Government of Canada's pocket:

90 days of bupropion SR (450mg/day): about $150.
90 days of mirtazapine (45mg/day, although I'm up to 60mg now): about $120.
30 days of venlafaxine XR (75mg/day): about $50

Just started on Effexor so still at a pretty low dose. If I make it up to say, 300mg of Effexor, It'll probably be about $550 for 90 days of Effexor. It's crazy that generic venlafaxine can cost that much for 90 days at 300mg.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

36.00 dollars for 120xclonazepam 0.5 tablets

Free samples of Lexapro for one month

5mgx30 of Prolixin at 9.99 dollars a month


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

20mg of paroxetine (generic paxil) x 90 = $10 at Wally-world.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Seroquel XR 300mg - $6
Depakote ER 500mg - $9
Adderall 20mg - $16
Lorazepam 1mg - $12
hydroxyzine - $2
Luvox CR 300mg - free
Abilify 5mg - free

approx $45/month

I don't have insurance but I go to a state health clinic with a sliding fee scale. If they don't have generics, I pay a little more.

The pharmacy almost always has free samples of Luvox and Abilify, if not I still get it at a discounted price.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Typical Guy said:


> Seroquel XR 300mg - $6
> Depakote ER 500mg - $9
> Adderall 20mg - $16
> Lorazepam 1mg - $12
> ...


Sweet, I didn't know pharmacies gave out free samples, I usually only get free samples directly from the doctor.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Typical Guy said:


> Seroquel XR 300mg - $6
> Depakote ER 500mg - $9
> Adderall 20mg - $16
> Lorazepam 1mg - $12
> ...


Pretty damn good deal as well as a good med combo :yes


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Under17 said:


> Sweet, I didn't know pharmacies gave out free samples, I usually only get free samples directly from the doctor.


Yea, the doctor and pharmacy are both in the same clinic. The drug reps give the samples to the doctors, but they keep them up at the pharmacy for patients who need it.



Dr House said:


> Pretty damn good deal as well as a good med combo :yes


Thanks, my doc has been good to me. 

I actually stopped taking the Depakote and Abilify due to weight gain but it's good to have if I need to get back on.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Pay for healthcare? HAHA


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Cerz said:


> Pay for healthcare? HAHA


Yeah my mom can't afford the treatment for her cancer, never fails to crack me up.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Cant those people that have a deadly desease and cant afford treatment emigrate to europe? Its not hard to go live in europe if your an American or from another western country, and here youll have good healthcare.


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah come on, social utopia of EU just waiting for you poor Americans


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

areq1987 said:


> Yeah come on, social utopia of EU just waiting for you poor Americans


In western europe even illegal immigrants once legalised get all healthcare they want and can get montly money to live, a couple of americans wont be any problem at all. Personally i would even emigrate after seeing the price for a standard med...

Offcourse mass inviting all americans to europe wont work out haha.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Lexapro (still under patent) 20mg 30pills = $13 (I have insurance, it would be $100 dollars without) generics aren't so bad.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

All my Meds were $5.40 when I had a health care card. If I don't get another one before I need my next supply they will be considerably more expensive.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Xanax .25 60 tabs. about $11


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

StarDS said:


> First thread Yay!!
> 
> After reading a few threads i was shocked as to how much people pay for there meds. I'm curious as to what people pay around the world.
> 
> ...


Parnate 30 day supply $125
Lamictal 30 day supply $60
Lithium CR 30 day $65
Klonopin 30 day $37.50
$287.50 per month....Welcome to America. Unless you have great insurance that's what you pay. Those figures are with me using my health insurance. They would be higher without it. Some workers here that are union have great health insurance plans that cover 90% of med costs, but these jobs a very rare. Government jobs also have great health insurance. (good luck getting one)

Then figure in $125.00 per month for each Psych doc visit and that brings me to $412.50 per month. About $325 a month Euro dollars.

That's a new BMW 325i in my driveway if not for med costs. The only way around it is to have no job and a bunch of kids and then you can get a government meds discount for 1/8th that cost or be 65 and retired and you get the sweet deal on medicade for $3 dollars a script. If you give up and get on SSI dissability you can also enjoy meds for pennys. Unfortunatly SSI Dissability pays very little.

My Co-pay for anything medical or Psychatric is $2,000 which means that until I meet that 2 grand my insurance covers nothing. Need a life saving operation? Better have 2 grand or I swear they will let you die because you must pay prior to surgery. No money no surgery, good bye sucker. This happened to me last year and I had to take out a loan to get my needed surgery. They honestly don't care and will turn you away in a second.

The rule in America is if you work and make a pay check you pay for everyone else that doesn't work. Truth is that Americans pay the brunt of drug costs in the world. We keep them in business and developing new medications because we make them wealthy with our private garbage health system that punishes those that work 65 hours a week.

The wealthy are not effected much because $450 a month is nothing to them. The poor or people that don't or can't work get the sweet deal.
It is the hard working joe that busts his *** 6 days a week for $14 dollars an hour that keeps the drug companies wealthy.

Our country punishes the Middle class so thay can not find a way to ever get ahead in life. They pay top dollar for everything.

So before anyone from Canada, Europe, or AU thinks America is so great and is the land of oppertunity then think again. We get very little holiday and Vacation time and if your not a work horse then you are considered dog ****. Work, work, work...That all us American do. The old idea that Americans are fat and lazy is bull ****. The middle class works it's *** off with almost no relief. That's all people talk about here. "what do you do, where do you work? How many different jobs do you have?

In other countries people work to live. In America we are trained to live only to work.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> So before anyone from Canada, Europe, or AU thinks America is so great and is the land of oppertunity then think again.


I highly doubt you would fine anyone there that thinks that of the US.

Even extreme right groups in europe think no universal healtcare is beyond ludicrous.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I highly doubt you would fine anyone there that thinks that of the US.
> 
> Even extreme right groups in europe think no universal healtcare is beyond ludicrous.


It is ludicrous, but the big problem with implementing a euro style health care system here is taxes. The money has to come from somewhere and you know how Americans feel about taxes. They resist higher taxes at every turn.

I have a friend in Canada and he showed me his pay check one time and I was shocked at how much they killed him on payroll taxes. I guess the price he pays for a lot of good social services.

We are at a crossroads in America where the middle class is dieing off. We are now a nation of ultra wealthy or poor with no means. Nothing is made here anymore. Just try to shop and find one thing that says "made in USA."

We used to be a country that made everything, but this vaporized 20 years ago and put everyone out of work except the wealthy that got rich from cheap Chineese imports for their businesses.

Immigrants here are easily given bank loans to start a business, but if a white middle class person whats a business loan he is turned down because of his white heritage. It's a shame.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Pramipexole - $130 - 45 day supply


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

All of my meds are about $5 each for a 30 day supply.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> I highly doubt you would fine anyone there that thinks that of the US.
> 
> Even extreme right groups in europe think no universal healtcare is beyond ludicrous.


Pretty much, economically the US is just seen as a nation of ultra-capitalism really, I don't think that anyone (from a western nation atleast) has any disillusions about that.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Pretty much, economically the US is just seen as a nation of ultra-capitalism really, I don't think that anyone (from a western nation atleast) has any disillusions about that.


It's typical over spending in the wrong areas. The war in Afganistan and Iraq cost 1.2 Billion dollars a week to keep going. (Not a month, but per week) Money that could be better spent on healthcare.

Then you add up our Military. Is there a reason we need 16 Balistik Nuke subs? One is enough to flatten the entire Middle East. 9 Nuke Super carriers at a cost of 1.8 billion each plus millions a week to maintain.

Then the hundreds of silo based Nuke missles. Billions each. Then these damn stelth bombers at 1.2 Billion each. We never use them!

No wonder other countries think we are bent on world domination.
All those 100's of billions of dollars could cover a health care system that would blow away even what European countries have.

Did I leave out NASA? OMG they spend 100's of billions of tax dollars a year just so we can see a mountain on Mars. Yea! Big deal.

No one here ever questions this either. It's just go ahead and spend my money and provide us with nothing.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Zolpidem 10mg x 30: $4
Clonazepam 1mg x 60: $3.50
Dextroamphetamine 10mg x 90: $7


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

$33 (month supply) for one of my meds, which is a generic. It at least works, so I'm okay with paying that much for it.


----------



## precious007 (Jan 12, 2009)

Most of you guys are on health insurances, am I correct? 

Since I don't have a medical insurance this is how much I pay monthly: 

Doctor: $20
Zoloft + Xanax + Anafranil + Rivotril = $140

Quite expensive. I live in Europe.


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

precious007 said:


> Most of you guys are on health insurances, am I correct?
> 
> Since I don't have a medical insurance this is how much I pay monthly:
> 
> ...


But why dont you have insurance? In Poland even unemployed folks have it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

In the republic of Ireland it's still quite expensive unless you have health insurance or a medical card.

I work and pay taxes in the UK, when I was on medication it was £3 per item regardless of what that was. It now costs nothing. Although I did have to wait in A&E for about three hours last week I didn't have a bill at the end of it.

I think it's unconscionable to refuse people treatment for _any_ kind of illness. Okay that's not what this thread was about but asking people to remortgage their house to pay for healthcare is just wrong.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Many people here get such great deals. I wish I could get my meds that cheap.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

About $150 a month, pretty pricey but I have coverage thankfully.


----------

